

VIM and version control - dashnine

How are people using VIM and version control?
======
led
Fugitive works well for me: <https://github.com/tpope/vim-fugitive>

------
va_coder
:!git commit -m "change"

~~~
slonslon
What if you only want to commit a subset of the files that have changed in a
given directory?

~~~
sharkbrainguy
commit only commits changes that have been staged

